# Out-Of-State Exam is not allowed per California PE Board



## goPE (Dec 15, 2009)

I called California PE Board regarding the Out-Of-State proctoring Exam in April 2010 and got the information that:Out-Of-State Exam is not allowed per California PE Board, the Out-Of-Stat proctoring is long time ago.


----------



## chaocl (Dec 15, 2009)

goPE said:


> I called California PE Board regarding the Out-Of-State proctoring Exam in April 2010 and got the information that:Out-Of-State Exam is not allowed per California PE Board, the Out-Of-Stat proctoring is long time ago.



what did you mean that out-of state proctoring is long time ago?


----------



## klk (Dec 15, 2009)

NCEES has decided to limit out of state proctoring to military personnel serving oversees only. This was the original purpose of allowing out of state proctoring, but it resulted in an excessive number of people taking the PE exam in states in which they have no intention on practicing. You can read about it in the NCEES newsletter from Aug 2009.

http://www.ncees.org/About_NCEES/Licensure...August_2009.php

States are taking an individual approach to implementing this. For example, it sounds like California has already eliminated out of state proctoring. Oregon decided to postpone implementation for a year or so because they felt it wasn't fair to get rid of it without warning (I don't recall which exam will be the last one to allow out of state proctoring).


----------



## chaocl (Dec 15, 2009)

klk said:


> NCEES has decided to limit out of state proctoring to military personnel serving oversees only. This was the original purpose of allowing out of state proctoring, but it resulted in an excessive number of people taking the PE exam in states in which they have no intention on practicing. You can read about it in the NCEES newsletter from Aug 2009.
> http://www.ncees.org/About_NCEES/Licensure...August_2009.php
> 
> States are taking an individual approach to implementing this. For example, it sounds like California has already eliminated out of state proctoring. Oregon decided to postpone implementation for a year or so because they felt it wasn't fair to get rid of it without warning (I don't recall which exam will be the last one to allow out of state proctoring).


As my understanding from the NCEES that this might only affect certain people.

For example:

A.

A person have 4 years ABET university degree, pass the FE, having 4 years engineering working experience in AA state. By the time, A apply AA state for the PE. Just one or two months before the PE exam that A person have to go to BB state. A can put down the request for "out-of-state proctoring" in recent years. Then A will have taking the PE exam in BB state but the result will mail to the AA state.

B.

B person have 4 years ABET university degree, pass the FE, having 4 years engineering working experience in AA state. By the time, B have to be in the BB state for a medical reason or legal reason for more than 10 years that B apply BB state for the PE. When B person take PE exam in BB state amd pass that BB state will have the PE license for B person in BB state only. Later B person done his medical or legal stuff in BB state that B is realized that only 2 years need in BB state. B apply the AA state for the PE.

With the NCEES new action that will person A or B affecting by this action?


----------



## K Doan (Dec 15, 2009)

Let's say, I live in North Carolina but have applied and been approved by the California board and will prepare to travel to CA and take the exam in California, and you don't have to be CA resident in order to take the exam in their state, My current resident address is in NC, the result will be send to CA board and i can login or by email to get my result, am I consider the out-state-exam too, please correct me, I've been confuse about these topics for the past months!!


----------



## chaocl (Dec 16, 2009)

K Doan said:


> Let's say, I live in North Carolina but have applied and been approved by the California board and will prepare to travel to CA and take the exam in California, and you don't have to be CA resident in order to take the exam in their state, My current resident address is in NC, the result will be send to CA board and i can login or by email to get my result, am I consider the out-state-exam too, please correct me, I've been confuse about these topics for the past months!!


In the NCEES website for the CA board license requirement said

*[SIZE=14pt][/SIZE]*

[SIZE=14pt][/SIZE]*Does your jurisdiction have a residency requirement for assignment to an examination in which passage would result in issuance of a first license to the applicant (non-comity exam applicant)?*

*
*No

Once you take your PE exam in CA even thought you live in other state that you pass the PE exam in CA that you will have a PE license in the CA offical website......if you go search in their license website that you will find some people is out of state holding a license.

BY THAT TIME YOU DO NOT HAVE THE NC PE LICENSE YET. YOU NEED TO APPLY NC STATE AGAIN. I DO NOT KNOW NC STATE REQUIRED YOU TO RETAKE THE PE OR NOT BUT AS I KNOW NY DOESN'T REQUIRED.


----------



## chaocl (Dec 16, 2009)

In my post#4 that NCEES will affecting person A but not person B. Person B is not making the time issue (because person B will have their license send to the state where you took the PE exam)


----------



## K Doan (Dec 16, 2009)

chaocl said:


> In my post#4 that NCEES will affecting person A but not person B. Person B is not making the time issue (because person B will have their license send to the state where you took the PE exam)


thanks alot chaocl


----------

